# IVC Filter



## dmccullers (Aug 8, 2016)

Coding question, my physician puts an IVC filter in a pt due to MVA with mult trauma. We have the pt come to our office in 3 mos for a follow up appt to determine if the IVC filter can be removed and at that time we order an ultrasound 93970 or 93971. What I need know if what dx codes can we use for the office visit and ultrasound? My thoughts are the accident code, but that is not a stand alone code. Suggestions would be great.


----------



## kenzie44 (Aug 8, 2016)

Z95.828- Presence of other vascular implants and grafts
Presence of intravascular prosthesis NEC


----------

